# My Cat Luke



## nerwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Everyone says I should create an evergoing thread for my cat.

So here is some  I took today, he was just hanging out by the window. Perfect lighting!




 

He yawned in the middle of taking shots, of course I had to share it!



 

And another yawn.



 

B&W of course.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2018)

Cool Hand Luke! Yeah! Love him!


----------



## limr (Mar 1, 2018)

MOAR!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 5, 2018)

Always stealing my seat.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 5, 2018)

13 out of 10; would snuggle.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2018)

Not a very good picture, but I liked it. Wished I got the eyes in focus but in my defense, he moves quick.


----------



## Winona (Mar 14, 2018)

OMG! He looks like one of my cats who is a pest. Stars nose has orange on it-makes it look dirty. He is into everything-I saw another photo of your cat lying on the keyboard. They might be brothers.  Lol


----------



## nerwin (Mar 16, 2018)

Taken with my Galaxy S7. 

I love playing with window light and shadows.  This one was hard to get because he just didn't want to cooperate with me haha. But finally was able to get him to walk toward me into the sunlight casting on the floor.


----------



## rosh4u (Mar 16, 2018)

Great shots!
Some of the pictures are captured timely which worked really well.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 29, 2018)

rosh4u said:


> Great shots!
> Some of the pictures are captured timely which worked really well.



Thank you!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 29, 2018)

I can't believe it but I forgot to post some more kitty pictures!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 29, 2018)

Okay, one more.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 17, 2018)

It's a rainy winter day. For those who don't know...Winter last until like June here in Vermont haha. 



 

Cat's Dice


----------



## rosh4u (Apr 18, 2018)

Hahaha.
Nice capture. I liked the caption as well


----------



## nerwin (Apr 22, 2018)

Cat vs Bug or Window Washer?





Mr. Perfect


----------



## Jeff G (May 4, 2018)

Great photos!  There is nothing better than a spoiled cat.  I've been meaning to get some shots of my four but they always con me into playing instead.


----------



## nerwin (May 4, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Great photos!  There is nothing better than a spoiled cat.  I've been meaning to get some shots of my four but they always con me into playing instead.



You have to wear them out first otherwise they won't sit still! 

Hehe. Thank you!


----------



## Jeff G (May 4, 2018)

> You have to wear them out first otherwise they won't sit still!
> 
> Hehe. Thank you!



They always seem to wear me out first!


----------



## nerwin (May 4, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> > You have to wear them out first otherwise they won't sit still!
> >
> > Hehe. Thank you!
> 
> ...



My cat has like ADHD. Haha. So far this is the only cat I had that jumps 4-5 feet playing with a feather toy lol.


----------



## Gary A. (May 4, 2018)

Luke is a handsome dude.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 4, 2018)

Awesome loves me some good cat pictures..


----------



## nerwin (May 24, 2018)

Always gotta be under the tripod...






Now that is how you yawn!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 24, 2018)

Nice cat photos....


----------



## Jeff G (May 24, 2018)

Luke is obviously a good hobby cat, and knows when you need assistance.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

What a cracking set of photos, I have marked to watch this great set and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## nerwin (May 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> What a cracking set of photos, I have marked to watch this great set and look forward to seeing more.


Thank you! I appreciate that man.


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2018)

Spotted something!!



 

Don't stare back, you won't win. Trust me.


----------



## Fujidave (May 25, 2018)

Nice ones but really like Don`t stare back shot a classic imo.


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Nice ones but really like Don`t stare back shot a classic imo.



He looks like he's mad, but he's not. He was just in his crazy hyper mode. haha. 

Thanks!


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2018)

I forgot to share this one earlier. I screwed up the shot because I forgot to change my settings when coming indoors but heck it, I'll just make it look like film then! But I really love the way he looks in this one, he looks so innocent.


----------



## limr (May 25, 2018)

nerwin said:


> View attachment 158329
> 
> View attachment 158330



The Ears of Annoyance


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2018)

limr said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 158329
> ...



More like ears of crazyiness. He's a spaz.


----------



## nerwin (May 30, 2018)

What?


----------



## Breezy85 (May 30, 2018)

Such a beautiful kitty! I miss having cats. The ones I used to have were so photogenic.


----------



## nerwin (May 31, 2018)

Awkward kitty selfie!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2018)

He sure looks great in Classic Chrome!!



 

I was holding a toy mouse above the camera when I took this just before he nearly wacked the camera out of my hand lol.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm sure Luke is just waiting for his own camera.   Nice pics Nicholas.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2018)

nerwin said:


> He sure looks great in Classic Chrome!!
> 
> View attachment 159694
> 
> ...


you can see his (b & w) left eye ball zoning in for the kill. lol


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2018)

What a big yawn!!

I finally used my 35 f/2.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 30, 2018)

Don't let him fool you, he is just limbering up his jaw to see how much of you he can fit inside in one bite.   great shot!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 9, 2018)

I know...you've all been waiting for some more kitty pictures!

Here you go!!

Enjoy.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 9, 2018)

nerwin said:


> What a big yawn!!
> 
> I finally used my 35 f/2.
> 
> View attachment 159878



That`s a really good shot, he is getting ready for the first strike though...lol


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 9, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I know...you've all been waiting for some more kitty pictures!
> 
> Here you go!!
> 
> ...



Really do like these shots you are putting in, I like the one looking out the window but all are great.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 9, 2018)

nerwin said:


> He sure looks great in Classic Chrome!!
> 
> View attachment 159694
> 
> ...



These two really are the type to print and put on the mantlepiece great shots.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 9, 2018)

Luke soaking in the sun with that "Dad, if your not going to pet me, I'm going back to my nap" look is perfect.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh here's one I forgot to share.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 10, 2018)

Cat's have the most funniest expressions when they hear a noise.


----------

